# Gun store update



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I just wanted to give everyone an update on the store. I have been away from the store for about a month now. I have some things to take care of that called me away for a little while. If all goes well, I will return to full time at the store either the 5th, or 6th of April. I also have some new plans to possibly help the store give another service to my customers. I am in the works of doing a knife sharpening service. I haven’t narrowed down all the details. I will post the details as soon as they are finalized. I am also bringing my sewing machine to the store so I can continue making gun bags. I already have two ordered that I will be working on very soon. I am going to continue doing Cerakote refinishing. Hopefully, sometime in the near future I will be making custom leather holsters. I am still researching this, so I don’t know exactly when it will happen. I apologize to all who have come by the store and didn’t find me there. I will be back very soon. Hope to see you all in the store then._


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Tim, I stopped by with a friend yesterday to get some gun prices. Thanks for the update, and we'll be looking forward to your return.

I hope all is well with you and your's.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

So is the store closed in your absence or is there just someone else working there? I was thinking about stopping by this week


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Being that the store is still new, I am the only one working there at this time. As soon as I can afford to hire someone, I will be doing just that. But, until then it's just me.


----------

